# Location



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Where are you folks located. Ill start. I am in Allentown Pa. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Southern Illinois. The good part.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gillette, Wyoming...Northeast corner.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

T-town, Endless Mountains, Pa


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Newton, NJ....Northwest Jersey...

Tom


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

doesn't the info on the left about the poster show their location if they've filled out their user profile?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep.....*IF* they filled it out....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine is in my profile, and hence shown to the left of this post.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

interesting
mine is on the left also


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

SE-PA, just like my profile says. I'm about 45 minutes from Allentown, get up there at least twice a year for the big train show.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> SE-PA, just like my profile says. I'm about 45 minutes from Allentown, get up there at least twice a year for the big train show.


Great...yea Ag hall is 3 mins from my house...did not make the last show but have been to many others

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In case y'all haven't caught on to the idea, consider going to your profile and entering your location, at least what state or country you are in. It kinda gives the rest of us an idea of your physical circumstances.


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Roswell Nm southeast


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

[..See left...]


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Central North Carolina, a few miles southwest of Raleigh.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Krieglok said:


> Newton, NJ....Northwest Jersey...
> 
> Tom


I’ve been to Newton many times, back when I was a kid. We used to spend summers up in Swartswood Lake. Very nice area.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't list mine because someone might come to my town, find my house then rob me of my trains.

Ohh, geeze, I did put my location in there. Ignore that location. I live somewhere else. So far away, ya can't get here from there, ya have to start somewhere else.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Right, that's what most thieves are after...model trains! :laugh:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

prrfan said:


> I’ve been to Newton many times, back when I was a kid. We used to spend summers up in Swartswood Lake. Very nice area.


Okay, I have been by Swartswood Lake a few times. I don’t get west of Newton too often. Actually, I generalized my location. I am in Franklin, NJ , just east of Newton. 

Franklin is known as the “Florescent Mineral Capital of the World” we have many abandoned Zinc mines from which the zinc ore glows when you shine a ultra violet light on it...

Tom


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Hillsboro, Oregon. For now anyway.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Right, that's what most thieves are after...model trains!


LOL 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## snikr (Dec 8, 2016)

Wallingford, VT (southern VT)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just curious... why will so many people share their location in a thread, but don't out it in their profile?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Pembroke, Georgia, 30 minutes west of Savannah.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Twenty minutes southeast of John.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Columbia MD. Within 30 minutes of Timonium where they have the Great American Train Show twice a year. Nearby to that was the MB Klein Train store which recently closed the brick and mortar part of the business  to go to an all online business. They still have local pickup there.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Luebeck, Federal State of Schleswig-Holstein in northern Germany close to the Baltic Sea and rebel state of the new grammer & spelling reform of 1998. Luebeck is the capitol city of Marzipan, church organ music and Cambell Soups in germany known as Erasco.


----------

